# Looking for Aristo Drop end Gondola parts



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys maybe some of you can help me out, im looking for some End Frames for some 40 ft drop end gondola cars i have and was wondering if any of you had some laying aroung from kit bashing 2 cars into one? could use some end doors as well Aristo seems to be out of these at this time. Any help with thse would be great, Cash paid of course. Please PM me or you can Email me at [email protected]
Thank You
Nick.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The ends that hold the drop ends? not the gates themselves? I will have to look. those are like GOLD.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup Marty the end frames for the drop ends. Thanks.... you know what these will be used for







and thanks.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Nick I used mine to make 20 ft gons. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some just need to find them. I may have 4 pair. 
e-mail or call you later


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 Feb 2010 07:14 PM 
I have some just need to find them. I may have 4 pair. 
e-mail or call you later 

Thank you.


----------

